# Indianapolis?



## jeffers (May 1, 2004)

Anybody wanna play D&D 3.5 on the South Side? Or what? 
I'm thinking Games Times, in Greenwood, Saturdays... noon or something. 

Email me at jephkay@yahoo.com or drop by GT saturdays between noon-thirty and four.


----------



## francisca (May 20, 2004)

jeffers said:
			
		

> Anybody wanna play D&D 3.5 on the South Side? Or what?
> I'm thinking Games Times, in Greenwood, Saturdays... noon or something.
> 
> Email me at jephkay@yahoo.com or drop by GT saturdays between noon-thirty and four.




Aren't they closing?


----------



## jeffers (May 22, 2004)

*Um... yes...*

They are... I should edit my post...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 28, 2004)

Anywhere else are you thinking of getting together? I live on the North side of Indy.


----------



## Rocket74 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Indy Game?*

I'm new to the area, also on the N side of Indy, looking for a 3/3.5 game.  Drop my an email at:  bwing_ace@hotmail.com





			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Anywhere else are you thinking of getting together? I live on the North side of Indy.


----------



## Feyd Rautha (Jul 2, 2004)

Everyone here...  If you are interested in the RPGA (or even if you aren't) you can go to the Yahoo! group: RPGA-Indiana.  We used to have a monthly gaming event at Crossroads, but we are now moving to World of Fantasy Games.  The next event will be on the 10th from 10am-7pm (that's two sessions you don't have to stay for the entire thing).

I know that a friend and I are looking for players for a possible Eberron homegame in the coming months as well as a possible delve into Hackmaster.

I'll take down these e-mails, but post up here to get in touch with me right away as I check this board often enough.

Peace...


----------



## Seurat (Jul 7, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Anywhere else are you thinking of getting together? I live on the North side of Indy.





I also live on the north side and am interestead.  Please e-mail me details at MSeurat@hotmail.com

-Michael


----------



## TroyXavier (Jul 20, 2004)

My group is looking for a player/DM on the South Side.   Email me at troy_xavier@yahoo.com if interested.


----------

